# Magnolia's Spicy Shrimp, Sausage, and Tasso Gravy Over Cream



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Magnolia's Spicy Shrimp, Sausage, and Tasso Gravy Over Creamy White
Grits


Creamy White Grits:
12 cups chicken broth
4 1/2 cups coarse stone ground white grits
1 cup heavy cream 
Salt and white pepper

Shrimp and Sausage:
1/2 lb spicy Italian sausage

1 Tbsp olive oil 
2 lb med or lg peeled and deveined shrimp, see Cook's Note
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
Tasso gravy, recipe follows
2 Tbsp finely chopped parsley
Tasso Gravy: 
4 Tbsp butter 

1/2 cup sliced tasso, cut into 1" strips
1/2 cup flour 
4 cups chicken broth
2 Tbsp finely chopped parsley
Salt and white pepper

Yield: 8 servings  

Cook's Note: If using lg shrimp, allow 6 per person; for med sized shrimp, 8
to 10 shrimp.

To make the grits, bring the chicken broth to a boil in a heavy-bottomed
stockpot or lg saucepan. Slowly pour in grits, stirring constantly. Reduce
the heat to low and continue to stir so that the grits so not settle to the
bottom and scorch. In about 5 minutes, the grits will plump up and become a
thick mass. 

Continue to cook the grits for about 20 to 25 minutes, stirring frequently.
The grits should have absorbed all of the stock and become soft.

Stir in the heavy cream and cook for another 10 minutes, stirring
frequently. The grits should have a thick consistency and be creamy, like
oatmeal. Season, to taste, with salt and white pepper. Keep warm over low
heat until ready to serve. If the grits become to thick, add warm chicken
broth or water to thin them down. To make the Shrimp and Sausage: Preheat
the oven to 400° F. Place the Italian sausage on a baking sheet with raised
sides. Place on the top rack of the oven and bake for 10 to 15 min. or until
the sausage is firm and the juices run clear. Cool and cut into sm bite size
pieces. 

Heat the olive oil in a heavy bottomed frying pan over med heat. Add the
sausage and Sauté for 2 min. to brown slightly. Add the shrimp and Sauté
until they begin to turn pink, no longer than 1 minute.

Add 1 cup of chicken broth to deglaze the pan. Add the Tasso Gravy and 1
Tbsp of the parsley. Bring up to a boil and simmer for 1 minute. The last
1/2 cup of the chicken stock is to be used to thin the gravy, if needed.

Divide the hot grits between 8 warm bowls. Spoon the shrimp, sausage mixture
over the grits. Sprinkle with the remaining Tbsp of parsley and serve
immediately.

To make the Tasso Gravy, melt the butter in a heavy bottomed saucepan over
low heat. Add the tasso. Sauté for 1 minute, browning slightly. Make a roux
by adding the flour and stirring until well combined.

Continue to cook over low heat for 5 minutes. Stirring frequently until the
roux develops a nutty aroma. Turn the heat up to med and gradually add 2
cups of the chicken broth, stirring vigorously. Keep stirring constantly
until the broth begins to thicken and is smooth. Gradually add the remaining
2 cups of broth, stirring constantly until the broth thickens into gravy.
Reduce the heat and simmer over low heat for 15 min. to cook out the starchy
flavor. Add the parsley. Simmer for another 5 minutes. Season, to taste,
with salt and white pepper.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 24, 2005)

Rainee, Magnolia's is our very favorite 'big event' restaurant here in Charleston - the one we go to for celebrations.  I've had this dish, and it's scrumptious!


----------

